# Am I the only one......



## NGRIdave (Apr 19, 2021)

Am I the only one that is a little disapointed with my new PBV4 smoker? I followed all guidelines by the book and smoked for 3 days. 6 racks of ribs,17 big chicken breast 4 rolls freash mett and a 10lb butt. Used mesquite pellets had her set at 225.
Butt took 15hrs. ribs around 6, chicken and sausage around 5. All tasted really good but hardly ANY SMOKE FLAVOR! Temp on unit says ACT 225 but unit ran about 25-30 degrees hotter and internal temps were off about 15 degrees while using the prob that came with the unit and also using my Ink Bird Therm. How can I get that deep smoke flavor I had with my chip burning Masterbuilt ? Heck I could have gotten the same results using my kitchen oven! Am I missing something or what? Any help?
Dave


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 19, 2021)

Not familiar with your smoker but I use a amnps tube with my pellet smoker to get more smoke. It's not you.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 19, 2021)

same...not 100% sure of the unit are you referring to a Pit Boss Pro Series 4 Vertical Smoker


----------



## NGRIdave (Apr 19, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Not familiar with your smoker but I use a amnps tube with my pellet smoker to get more smoke. It's not you.


Don't ya gotta have fire to activate the pellets in the tube or holder? The pellets are set aflame by the ignightor once out of the aurger then smoke is dispersted thru the unit. If I stick one of those or something simular in the unit how does it stay lit and smoking? Im confussued! (which happens quite often!) Dave


----------



## NGRIdave (Apr 19, 2021)

sandyut said:


> same...not 100% sure of the unit are you referring to a Pit Boss Pro Series 4 Vertical Smoker


Yep


----------



## BigW. (Apr 19, 2021)

I also run a tube in my pellet smoker.  Pellet quality and flavor are also important.  Try different brand or flavor.


----------



## NGRIdave (Apr 19, 2021)

BigW. said:


> I also run a tube in my pellet smoker.  Pellet quality and flavor are also important.  Try different brand or flavor.


How??   ( I used Pit Master Mesquite pellets)


----------



## Preacher Man (Apr 19, 2021)

I've never used a pellet smoker myself, but I have put pellet smoked meat side by side with meat from my stick burner at parties, potlucks, and such and there is really no comparison. Pellet smoke just doesn't give you the same amount of flavor profile as a stick burner.

With that being said, I did use an MES for a while because that's all I could afford at the time and I ran the Amazen Pellet Tube Smoker in it. It did okay, still not comparable to a stick burner.

I have heard that some pellet smokers are so well insulated that they don't have to burn that many pellets to keep the chamber at temperature. If that's the case, you're sacrificing smoke for efficiency. Cheaper, yes, but not a trade-off I'd consider being optimal for us smoke addicts. By adding the amnps in your pellet smoker, you could get that continual boost of smoke.


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 19, 2021)

You fill the tube with pellets, light pellets, let them burn for 10 minutes or so, blow flame out and set on the grates in smoker. Use the search function to get some visuals and then it will make sense to you.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 19, 2021)

I don't have a pellet grill / smoker but this is how I set up the tube  before going into the mes or gas grill .


----------



## BigW. (Apr 19, 2021)

NGRIdave said:


> How??   ( I used Pit Master Mesquite pellets)


Mesquite as you  know if very favorable.  I've never used those pellets.  Some pellets have more flavor-wood than others.   Maybe another brand or tube will help?


----------



## NGRIdave (Apr 19, 2021)

Preacher Man said:


> I've never used a pellet smoker myself, but I have put pellet smoked meat side by side with meat from my stick burner at parties, potlucks, and such and there is really no comparison. Pellet smoke just doesn't give you the same amount of flavor profile as a stick burner.
> 
> With that being said, I did use an MES for a while because that's all I could afford at the time and I ran the Amazen Pellet Tube Smoker in it. It did okay, still not comparable to a stick burner.
> 
> I have heard that some pellet smokers are so well insulated that they don't have to burn that many pellets to keep the chamber at temperature. If that's the case, you're sacrificing smoke for efficiency. Cheaper, yes, but not a trade-off I'd consider being optimal for us smoke addicts. By adding the amnps in your pellet smoker, you could get that continual boost of smoke.


Well I think I may have let my excitement of a bigger unit get to me and maybe should have kept my MB.(gave it to my brother) I will try and play around with the smoke tubes and see what happens. If I dont get the results Im looking for I may have made a costly mistake! Thanks for the help all and I'll let ya know what I have tried and hopefully have some better smoke for next time.
Dave


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 19, 2021)

If you haven't all ready look around here .





						Pellet Smokers
					






					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 19, 2021)

A-MAZE-N has quality pellets in an assortment of flavors that are good for the tubes.


----------



## NGRIdave (Apr 19, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> If you haven't all ready look around here .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhh....Thanks! I should have posted there. I will take a look around! Thanks again for all the help! Dave


----------



## NGRIdave (Apr 19, 2021)

What if I get one of those A-maze-n things and do as mentioned....fill it up, light it, let set and then put on the bottom rack of the smoker? How long do ya think it would give me smoke? If I have to open the door that will let my heat and smoke out so should I try it at every hour and a half? Anyone ever tried it that way? Dave


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 19, 2021)

They will last 3 to 5 hours depending on airflow or how far from heat source.


----------



## NGRIdave (Apr 19, 2021)

Well I dont know about the heat source since it will be on the bottom rack inside the smoker. The fire box is outside on the bottom then the smoke from that travels thru the sides of the unit to the oven so it wouldnt get a heat source but would maybe get some air flow from the fan generating the so called smoke from the unit. Might be a trial and error thing going on here soon.  Dave


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 19, 2021)

A smoke tube doesn't need a heat source to stay lit.  Just a good air supply
If you get it too close to a heat source it can ignite all of the pellets instead of smoldering as a SS cigar

I use one in my pellet grill.  Just don't get it close to internal temp probe or it really messes with the controller.


----------



## Preacher Man (Apr 19, 2021)

Here's how I set up my MES with the 12" Tube

Yours will be different with a pellet smoker, but you still get the idea of airflow and placement and protecting it from drippage, etc. Collect information and then apply it to your personal set up.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 19, 2021)

N
 NGRIdave
  Pay attention to post 19 , and get info from someone that uses a pellet smoker . 
I use mine in an electric , so I can't give you any advice other than lighting it .


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 19, 2021)

I use a 6" tube in the left front corner of my RT 590. There is a probe hole there for some fresh air.  As Jim stated, light and let burn for 10 mins and then blow out flame prior to putting in smoker. The 6" gives me about 2-3 hrs additional smoke. I use either Lumberjack  or Bear Mountain pellets. I "do" put them in microwave to make sure they are completely dried. 1 min, allow to cool slightly then another minute. Keep an eye on them as they can ignite.


----------



## NGRIdave (Apr 20, 2021)

Thanks for all the help! I can see it a little better in my head with the help ya'll have givin me. Imma give it a try and see what happens. Everyone said the food tasted great and could taste a small amount of smoke but heck... maybe it's just me but... I need that eat the dang smoke flavored plate it came on smoke!!
Dave


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 20, 2021)

You do get used to the smoke from being by the smoker .


----------

